# RBD "lost" in the desert



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I'm am back in "civilization" once again. Took a ten day trek into the southwestern Arizona desert and tried my best to do without the internet, TV, phones, razor and even plug in electricity (have solar panels on the RV).

All ten days, in our motor home, with Bailey and Chloe we "dry camped" and were self-contained as we went on and off the beaten path. Most of the time we were way off! 8)

Met up with Willowynd Ken the last two days in the Mojave Desert as he trained his "students of the bird." 

I'm putting the trip, mostly to pictures, on redbirddog over the next week, or so, as I gently return to the "real world."

Well, off for an early morning pheasant hunt as my two week vacation comes to an end.

Attached are my two latest posts.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/lake-havasu-balloon-festival.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/vizslas-in-wash.html

Happy trails.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOVED the dog pics, the desert pics, and the balloon pics... really neat balloon rendition of "there once was a lady who lived in a shoe"!! Thanks for sharing, RBD (and welcome back to the world, such as it is)! ;D ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome back! and hope you settle in okay.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Your trip sounds like it was 2 weeks in heaven. Thanks for the awesome pics/stories


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Great vacation pics RBD. Missed you by a day at Ken's winter camp.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD -lost in time with the mutts - how nice - can VVe find VVVVegas on the way HOME - a lifetime of VVork - VVell deserVed ! to do less - is to never have a V - hunt VVell - hunt often !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/boondocking-with-vizslas.html

How to get "lost" in the desert comfortably with Vizslas.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD -looks like a rough LIFE - new places & new friends - till V owners start to hunt them - they will neVer know the joy that comes to them in the field - a great long gun in hand - wind in my face - PIKE in front - family & friends - wild birds to eat at night - it is the simple things that driVe my life !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm with you all the way.............. I love nothing more than heading off to explore and hunt with the pups. I find it to be the most at peace place in my life ever. With the only time I raise a heartbeat, being climbing a hill or containing it when at full draw on a Sambar. 

Did both Bailey and Chloe go?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,
Both Bailey and Chloe came along and had a fine time in the desert. The sharp rocks, in parts of the desert, played havoc on the pads of their feet and after a few days the mad dashing around became more of a gentle walk most of the time. 

My brother-in-law asked me upon my return if I was glad to be home or would I rather still be out on the road. I told him if I could, I'd happily travel the less travelled roads and far away places for six months. 

The RV lifestyle can be addictive, and if done correctly, like some of the people explained to me that I met during my trip, rather inexpensive.

This adventure was the longest "boondocking" experience so far. Learning what works and what doesn't. 

The dogs love to travel and explore new places as much as I do. 

Ozkar, you inspire me with your trips into the wilds of Australia with your charges. And all on a tight budget.

Simple is good. When you are "out there", you find most things we care about don't really add up to a hill of beans. 

Happy trails.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/willowynd-winter-base-camp.html

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your last paragraph is freakishly true.....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/100000-visits-to-rbd.html

Just pasted a milestone for my blog with the 100,000th visit today. 

Not sure why I blog; but I do. Here was what I wrote on my first post back on June 8, 2009:

_"This is the first post of Redbirddog 
This will be the adventures of Bailey and Chloe as they travel the Western United States with their owners, Rod and Joanie Michaelson.

Who reads this and why will be a mystery to me.

My posts will be short. I can't read a long post and I can't imagine anyone else wants to."_

Happy trails,
Rod


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I think most of us like to dream about the dream you live!  Thanks for sharing and allowing us to be inspired about your passion for life, family and Vs! 

Hank


----------



## RashadMcnellis (Feb 18, 2014)

redbirddog said:


> Well I'm am back in "civilization" once again. Took a ten day trek into the southwestern Arizona desert and tried my best to do without the internet, TV, phones, razor and even plug in electricity (have solar panels[/color] on the RV).
> 
> All ten days, in our motor home, with Bailey and Chloe we "dry camped" and were self-contained as we went on and off the beaten path. Most of the time we were way off! 8)
> 
> ...


Amazing trip..Such a nice experience..I am planning similar desert trip with my friends and hope to have huge fun..Thanks for sharing pics.


----------

